# Can you swap out.... without bricking?



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

I was wondering if you could swap out the sound when you reboot your phone? i see that the file is a ".ogg" file; could you swap that with a ".mp3" file. For example a the zedge app notification download mp3? Has anyone tried yet? *HELP* :angel:
To locate these files:
go to your root (i use root explorer)
then go to system and then media.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

You posted this in the development section. This section is for releasing ROM's and Themes only.


----------



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

My bad


----------

